# NFL 2007 Week #1 - Sample Only



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm trying to work with Chris Blount in advance this year, to set up a mechanism where I can post schedules such as the attached each week.

The attachment here is a _sample only_ -- the games and times are correct, but SundayTicket and SuperfaN channel assignments will not be made for another 4 months.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

LOVE that format its easy to read and follow..Will they be PDFs weekly?!!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Dan,

The format will be the same - and in PDF because the file size is smaller and everyone gets the same graphics layout.

I hope to publish two sister schedules - one in Eastern Time, one in Pacific Time. (No one ever asked for it in for a Central or Mountain Time zone.)

The local station SD and HD columns are left blank so each person can pencil in their network affiliates. When you _do _fill in your location channels, you should also shade over the SundayTicket and SuperfaN entries, which will probably (but not always) be blacked out.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking forward to it, great work!! I know of someone on another board that does a "Network coverage" type map. Basically showing which games are going to what part of the country and which will be in HD or not. Between his map and your stuff I'll be all set!


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Dan,

I too, depend on JP Kirby, who does the Network Maps, for some valuable input. (For the lurkers, this information may be found at http://www.gribblenation.net/nflmaps/ ).

I also work with and depend upon the webmaster at http://www.hdsportsguide.com/. HDSPORTSGUIDE does a great job of listing sports in HD, but they don't give a hoot about SundayTicket and SuperfaN.

I'm just trying to bring it *all *together for my fellow SundayTicket and SuperfaN subscribers.

A couple of years ago, I discovered that the Weekly Schedules I was doing for myself were also valued by my fellow NFL fans. So I'm simply sharing what is for me, a labor of love.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

When NFL Pre-Season Starts, the weekly schedule charts will be posted in the new forum "* DirecTV™ Programming Q&A".

*Thanks to Chris Bount for making this possible!!

With the added HD games from CBS, this will be a GREAT year!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thats very cool, didnt know how you gathered all this and was just offering suggestions to you.  Im looking forward to the football season, 2007 the year of the Raider Nation.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

That's a nice list. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

That pdf rocks! Thanks

Could you leave the local channel boxes editible, so we can enter the number then print it out? Just a thought; it's certainly not a deal breaker--penciling two or three in isn't bad.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Your charts last season were GREATLY appreciated by my wife and myself, I'm sure I posted my thanks several times.

Keep up the great work!

P.S. My son lives in San Diego, also.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Ryan said:


> That pdf rocks! Thanks
> 
> Could you leave the local channel boxes editable, so we can enter the number then print it out? Just a thought; it's certainly not a deal breaker--penciling two or three in isn't bad.


Unfortunately, you would need some form of a PDF editor ... and I believe (but am not 100 percent on this) Adobe has the market on this and it's not cheap.

The layout appears to be an Excel sheet with specific rows and columns merged together for appearance. I have similar sheets for my bowling league treasury records and use "PDF reDirect" to create the PDF file (it's freeware).

As far as the original design ... if you know Excel, it shouldn't be too hard to create something similar to use for your area/time zone.

It is a great sheet and thanks to *gct* for sharing.

:goodjob:


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Unfortunately, you would need some form of a PDF editor ... and I believe (but am not 100 percent on this) Adobe has the market on this and it's not cheap.
> 
> The layout appears to be an Excel sheet with specific rows and columns merged together for appearance. I have similar sheets for my bowling league treasury records and use "PDF reDirect" to create the PDF file (it's freeware).
> 
> ...


I know in other PDF forms I've downloaded, one can enter text, etc (you know, fill out your name type of stuff) then print the form with that text entered.

here's an example: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss4.pdf?portlet=3

Now I don't know what PDF creation packages offer this option; that may be one that Adobe reserves for its high-end packages.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I know in other PDF forms I've downloaded, one can enter text, etc (you know, fill out your name type of stuff) then print the form with that text entered.
> 
> here's an example: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss4.pdf?portlet=3
> 
> Now I don't know what PDF creation packages offer this option; that may be one that Adobe reserves for its high-end packages.


I'm willing to bet something like that is part of the high end Abode software.

There is freeware called "PDF reDirect" that sets up a virtual printer to where you send documents, and save off in PDF format. I've been using that for over a year now and it is great.

I was able to create, in Excel, something similar to what gct has with regard to the NFL schedules (less the graphics).

:goodjob:


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay,

Just as a test: [ i am not an Adobe expert...]

I've attached a PDF of the NFL Week 1 Pre-Season Schedule - yeah, a copy of the one included in the 'sticky' thread above.

HOWEVER, this one (I hope) will have the Adobe 'typewriter mode' enabled. Which should enable anyone with even the free Acrobat Reader to update the form with their personal/local channels and then save or print or EMail the modified PDF.

I have only tested with the free Adobe Acrobat Reader 8.0; this feature may not work with earlier versions of the free Acrobat Reader.

Please --- Let me know if this works and more importantly, satisfies the needs you have for customizing your own schedules. If it works I'll endeavor to publish all the Pre-Season and Regular Season games this way!

Again - let me know, please.
gct


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Worked for me. Took me a second to figure out that I needed to click the "Typewriter" button near the top of the screen, but after that, it was easy. Great work!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks.

It works with Adobe Reader 7.x too.


----------

